# Waterloo Road BBC



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Was half watching this and kept looking at the new character Emily James (Played by Shannon Flynn).

She looks so familiar.  But in a "Looks like the daughter of someone" kind of way, Wondering if she is related to Jerome Flynn and if its that similarity Im seeing.

Sorry if Im going loopy anyone know?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

was that the one that was in emmerdale, she killed the evil policeman!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dont watch emmerdale so it cant be that....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

was she the one that father was killed by her mother and has a little sister? I'm usless with names and didn't take any notice what her name was!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I googles her & she is from Rochdale has some theatre experience but other than that she isn't anyone famous or from a famous family.


----------

